# Usan Ruin, March 2008



## spacepunk (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a cold windy day when myself and Bro discovered this. Just a simple ruin on the east coast between Arbroath and Montrose. Not much to explore as it was in a ruinous state.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2008)

What a lovely place! That fireplace is amazing and I really like the way the wall has crumbled from all around it. Love the stonework, the bridge over the brook and the winch...for a fishing boat, perhaps? Good stuff!


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2008)

Great find SP + bro, that fire place is great, lovely view from there as well


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 3, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> and the winch...for a fishing boat, perhaps?



I think so, they are quite common in fishing villages for hauling the boats out. Luv that place


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 3, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> I think so, they are quite common in fishing villages for hauling the boats out. Luv that place



Cheers, red. I did wonder because we have similar ones for the fishing boats down here...more modern and worked by electricity, though...don't think I'd fancy using the man-powered kind!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 3, 2008)

I really like this place, and I love the 7th pic down. What is it? It looks like it was a stone surround for something in the past and has a crest on the top. Looks a gorgeous location.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 4, 2008)

This was a mausoleum. It was to cold to take down details I'm afraid. There were a few other inscriptions and graves, kinda isolated and strange. Will go back in the summer for further investigation.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 4, 2008)

ooooooooooh cheers, will look forward to that. It's definitely too cold to be out somewhere as remote as this. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 4, 2008)

This crest with an inscription 'Aut Tage Aut face' (either be silent or act) was inside.


----------

